# MHF Tagline needed URGENT



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I need a tagline for MHF to use on some branding promo material for shows

It has to be the following

1. Short (preferably 3 maybe 4 words at the most)
2. I want it to be linked to our size so emphasing largest, size etc
3. I need it today !!!

Some ideas to brainstorm are as follows
We are the largest online motorhome community in Europe, we have the largest European motorhome knowledge base online.
We also have probably the widest range of facilities on one site for motorhomers, so maybe something about being a central hub, one stop shop etc


I know I have the tagline above of "global online motorhoming community" but if you were walking past at a show would that catch your attention 


Over to you guys


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

what about:

European Home of Motorhoming!
Home of European Motorhoming!
Motorhoming made easy!
One Stop Motorhoming Shop!
THe world's your Oyster with MHF!


Sad, I know.

Irishhomer


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

To infinity, and beyond


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

These might be rubbish, but there again they might get some thoughts going:

Motorhomefacts.com - Click and connect to a world of experience

Europe's best and brightest motorhome forum
(or biggest and brightest as an option)

Connecting more motorhomers across Europe

Motorhomefacts.com - join our world


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

The Home of MotorHoming

International Motorhome Community

Everything Motorhome

Motorhome Home

Motorhome Homepage

Your Motorhome Homepage

The Original Motorhome Homepage


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Motorhome World Online-MHF


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> 1. Short (preferably 3 maybe 4 words at the most) 2. I want it to be linked to our size so emphasing largest, size etc 3. I need it today !!!


Gawd, you don't want much, do you? :?

Motorhomes R US
All About Motorhomes
Motorhome Friendlies

I presume you could have the "Largest European Online Motorhome Comunity" as a 'subtag'?

Gerald


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

MHF - simply the best


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mikemoss said:


> Motorhomefacts.com - Click and connect to a world of experience
> Motorhomefacts.com - join our world


I like those :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 109012 (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know if you could us it but what about

Motorhomes R us

Del


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> I need a tagline for MHF to use on some branding promo material for shows
> 
> It has to be the following
> 
> ...


1. An extra dimension to motorhoming
2. Widen your circle
3. Accessible, Interactive, Empirical, Entertaining
4. More than you think
5. It's ALL here
6. Motorhome Uni.
7. Global Camper Campus
8. Where there's always an answer
9. Motorhome Support Team.
10. A frames, Gas and Silver Screens

Wait 'til this evening after I've had a few glasses and the words may flow better.

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

IrishHomer said:


> what about:
> 
> European Home of Motorhoming!
> Home of European Motorhoming!
> ...


Surely the last one should read 'lobster'? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Change the road in the MHF logo to a globe and then add the earlier tagline of - 'A World of Experience'.

Robin


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Please enter for Free Coffee and Tea


stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Stew i like it 

ok from the above (and I must say thx everyone who has submitted ideas in such a short timescale) these i like

Motorhoming made easy! 
One Stop Motorhoming Shop! 
Connecting Motorhomers
best and brightest
biggest and brightest
join our world
Accessible, Interactive, Empirical, Entertaining 

I also had in an msn chat input from Stuart
Europes Premier Virtual Hookup
Essential Motorhome Pitstop
One Stop Motorhoming

Keep em coming some excellent ideas here


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Motorhome online Know-how


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I like

Join our world


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Please enter for Free Coffee and Tea
> 
> stew


and Chocolate Cake

oh and Jammy Dodgers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Alliteration usually grabs attention as quick as anything!


The Mecca of Motorhoming

The Mecca for Motorhomers


Magical Motorhoming

The Magic of Motorhoming


The Home of Motorhoming

Motorhoming the MHF Way

Cheers

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just using and modifying what has already been suggested:

MOTORHOMEFACTS.COM 
.A World of knowledge.
A Wealth of experience.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

*THE WORLDS FAVOURITE MOTORHOME FORUM.*


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomefacts.com for Fun, Facts and Friends


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

MotorhomeFacts.com: a community of experience and friendship


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Friendly community & immediate answers


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Tag line*



rft said:


> Change the road in the MHF logo to a globe and then add the earlier tagline of - 'A World of Experience'.
> 
> Robin


For what it's worth this would get my attention.

Short, snappy, says it all really

Angie


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

MOTORHOME 
Friendly
Active,
Continental
T ravelling

Not sure about travelling though

Chris

F A C T SHOULD BE IN RED


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Slightly change Stuarts to
*EUROPES BRIGHTEST VIRTUAL HOOKUP or
EUROPES BIGGEST VIRTUAL HOOKUP

I also liked Spykal and Autostratus' ideas

Lynda*


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

IF YOU HAVE A MOTORHOME YOU NEED US.

subtitle..21000 members and growing fast.

viator


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

Massive Helpful Fun
chapter


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Motorhome facts . com much more than a forum


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

F riends

A ction

C ommunity

T ravels

S uperbe



Jac


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

In your case Jacquie 

T EA :lol: 

Chris


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Motorhomefacts.com The biggest and the best.

Motorhomefacts.com Where every member counts.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh very funny Chris must get Nukey to invest in a tea urn :lol: 


Jac {offtopic} sorry :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Oh very funny Chris must get Nukey to invest in a tea urn_

I will ahve a word with him for you Jac, would you like a trolley as well, complete with an A frame :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

MOTORHOMEFACTS.COM
Overseas Travel
Technical Information
Open Discussion all Topics
Repairs Advice
Help a Mouse Click Away
Off Topic Forums
Massive Knowledge Base
Everything for the Motorhome Enthusiast
Friendly
Advice is Free
Caring and Supportive
Tips and Hints Galore
Sister website www.outdoorbits.com


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

The Motorhomers Leatherman

Or without advertising.....

The Motorhomers Multi-tool

Where else can you get so much help,advice, expert knowledge, gripping threads and sharp wit?  :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I liked - MHF for fun/facts/friends


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The Travellers Bible

A Site for more Buys


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Tag line*

:roll: 
motorhomefacts.com - all roads lead to it.
MHF.com - the motorhomer's 'google'

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Brightest Biggest Best


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Motorhomefacts.com
Open All Hours


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*tag line*

 
motorhomefacts.com - Health warning! Highly addictive.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Olde Fartes R Us


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

What about: You are never alone
Never Motorhome Alone

BTW Steamdrivenandy wrote:


> Surely the last one should read 'lobster'?


I dont get it! Explain? :?

IH


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We may not be big but we're smal :roll: 
Click and you're away


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

IrishHomer said:


> What about: You are never alone
> Never Motorhome Alone
> 
> BTW Steamdrivenandy wrote:
> ...


It's a line from 'Only Fools and Horses'. Del Boy is encouraging Rodney and comes out with the immortal words, "The world is your lobster, my son." .

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i decided finally 

I have gone for "Connecting Motorhomers.." its short and sweet and summarises exactly what MHF allows, it also entices people into wandering what it is we do 

thx Mike as your contribution was mangled into this shorter variant 

This tagline is to be appended to the new MHF exhibition marquee currently in production which is fully branded, coloured and has the MHF logo, url and tagline all over it


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Excellent !
Look forward to seeing pictures of the ''all singing-all dancing'' marquee  

Lynda


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

When's it's first outing due Dave?


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Join, learn and enjoy our Motorhome experience.
Make friends with MHF, the biggest and best!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Peterborough Andy, followed by a lot of the major shows throughout the year, Malvern, Newbury, Shepton, York etc


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

> It's a line from 'Only Fools and Horses'. Del Boy is encouraging Rodney and comes out with the immortal words, "The world is your lobster, my son."


Thanks, now I get it! 

IH


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Its a bit like

"Don't tell them your name Pike"

or

"Thats not my dog"

Geoff


----------

